# Walther PPQ or P99



## buckhunter43230 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm very new to handguns, but I'm looking to get a 9mm for home defense and possibly ccw since our home was broken into. Kind of thinking 9mm to get cheaper ammo for plinking too. Does anyone have any experience with either of these guns? Also considering M&P9. Thanks for the input.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My first line of defense in the home is a BIG dog...I just back him up....or an alarm system....were you there when it got broken into??if not.... a gun would do no good for that....and might even get stolen too....just saying

you might want to find the ammo first.....seems there is shotgun shells still around....getting very thin out there anymore

can't go wrong with Ruger's


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

My buddy has a PPQ and I researched it with him...it is just the newer version of the P99 with some of the issues fixed and no manual de-cocker if I remember right. Also, PPQ will also run P99 mags...big deal considering their respective prices. I had a SW SD...very similar to the MP series and it was a miserable gun...trigger was terrible and it kicked like a mule compared to my PX4...if you like the MP just go with a Glock for @ the same $$


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I personally disliked the Walther and subsequently sold it within two weeks of purchase. Far too complex mechanically and the mag release is in an awkward location. I went with Glock.


----------



## bigmikeh2o (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a PPQ in 9mm. I absolutely love it. I'm kind of new to handguns as well. I had been shooting my father-in-law's handguns and wanted my own mainly for range shooting. I researched alot and was leaning towards a P99AS. When I was ready to buy no one around me had a P99 and had read really good things about the PPQ so when I saw one I decided to get it.

I shoot it better than any of the other handguns I have shot. Recoil is a bit more than some other 9mm I have shot but not a major difference. All others were steel framed guns so they were a bit heavier and I haven't shot any other polimer guns to compare. 

I love the consistant, light trigger pull. I'm glad I didn't end up getting the P99AS with the 3 different trigger pulls, but again I only use it for shooting at the range. Having the different trigger pulls may make you feel more comfortable for defense purposes depending on how you feel about DA/SA.

I don't have anything bad to say about the PPQ. I'm glad I bought it and don't feel any need to purchase anything else in 9mm.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

im not familiar with Walther as i have never owned them. however, one of the ladies in my CCW course had a Walther and the instructors advised her to trade it in and find another firearm more well suited to CCW. basically, they said Walthers tend to have more malfunctions than some other brands (although the likelihood of such an occurrence is still extremely low). they also said that her Walther had a de-cocker which is bad for CCW. iv said it before and ill say it again, Ruger doesn't make a bad gun.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are new to handguns, I'd suggest a revolver. If you are sold on 9MM Taurus makes a 9MM revolver. There's just so much less to worry about with a revolver-point and click so to speak. That's just me though. Good luck with your gun purchase. I hope you enjoy but never have to use it in a life or death situation. I'm also sorry to hear about the break in.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ruger LC9 is a decent gun.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Gills63 said:


> Ruger LC9 is a decent gun.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+75,000,000. thats my concealed carry


----------



## buckhunter43230 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks all for the feedback. I think I am going to find a range that has a few of the suggestions to shoot and just see which feels best. I know the 9mm in walther is a different setup than the P22, but I took my wife shooting for her first time a couple of weekends ago at Aim Hi and we both absolutely had a ball shooting that gun. So I was hoping its feel is somewhat similar.

Ironman, I hear you on the big dog, we are listing our house in the spring, so not in the market for a dog right no. We did add a security system the next week after the break in. We were home when he/she/they broke in. We were sleeping. I'm glad we didn't wake up and there wasn't a confrontation. Whoever it was took the sharp aquos, one credit card, car keys and wifes new car. Our cars had been broken into a few times before this and we think there may have been a house key in the car and we didn't realize, because there was no forced entry. There was also a woman held up at gun point in our neighborhood last week and a couple not far from here assaulted a couple of weeks ago. My wife told me they found a woman dead this morning a couple of miles from the house. Just seems to be getting more common or hitting close to home. 

I do have a couple of shotguns too, but with a 3 1/2 year old running the house, I am nervous leaving that loaded in the bedroom, so I was thinking biometrics safe in the night stand. Has anyone used one of these safes? 

Mellon, I have shot numerous handguns and grew up around guns, but just never owned one, so picking what I want is the tricky part. I need to educate myself on all the language/terminology associated with the semis. "Very New" may have been the wrong choice of words. Actually made me think though, I do have a Ruger Security Six that I inherited and has never been fired still in plastic and Ohio State Highway Patrol 50th Anniversay Box. In the mean time, I think it is going by the bed. Wouldn't mind shooting it if absolutely needed.

Thanks again all for your suggestions. Sounds like a range visit is in my near future.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That Security Six is a nice revolver!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I love revolvers...but in semi-auto, I am a 9mm guy...however in home defense nothing beats a pump shotgun with an 18.5" barrel. I've seen some nice shotguns perfect for in home defense for under $200...ill take a cheap shotgun with 00buck over every gun in my safe if i had to pick something to defend myself with...

Now if you are sold on getting a 9mm I'd consider a few options in home defense you will want to look full sized high capacity mags...I have a Beretta M9 15 round mags...this is not a pistol that I'd use for ccw...I'd look at the M&P shield and Ruger LC9 for a ccw pistol...however you are going to greatly sacrifice ammunition capacity...

If your not a gun guy and dont plan on going to the range to check function and break in your pistol properly, I'd buy a shotgun and a revolver...revolver easier to maintain, requires little to no break-in to not worry about jamming ammunition...you pull the trigger it goes bang, not near as ammo sensitive or prone to jam as an automatic...your wife, gf or whatever could use it in a pinch too with little to no training or practice...and no jams...

Ruger sp101 in 357mag loaded with .38+p ammunition is a good in home gun that you could carry if you wanted. I own one and its one of the nicest revolvers I've handled...function is great and it goes bang when you tell it to...please remember and consider proper familiarizing yourself with whatever pistol or firearm you purchase...if you have a friend whose a gun guy ask some pointers...also some rifle clubs offer proper firearm training courses designed for self defense...


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> im not familiar with Walther as i have never owned them. however, one of the ladies in my CCW course had a Walther and the instructors advised her to trade it in and find another firearm more well suited to CCW. basically, they said Walthers tend to have more malfunctions than some other brands (although the likelihood of such an occurrence is still extremely low). they also said that her Walther had a de-cocker which is bad for CCW. iv said it before and ill say it again, Ruger doesn't make a bad gun.


I own several handguns including a Walther PPQ 9mm. It absolutely DOES NOT have a decocker (I also carry my CZ P01 which does have a decocker, a nonissue when carrying if you practice and know how to use your weapons) and this statement "basically, they said Walthers tend to have more malfunctions than some other brands" is absolutely false. It is an wonderfully reliable pistol (THOUSANDS of rounds through it without a single malfunction), with a phenomenal trigger and easily light enough to carry. It might be a little muzzle flippy, but it is easily controllable and I absolutely love the gun. Do your homework online, narrow down your choices, handle them at the shop and shoot them all if you can. Then make your decision.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

CrappieTacos said:


> handle them at the shop and shoot them all if you can. Then make your decision.


couldn't agree with this more. you could read a million different opinions from a million different people, but in the end all that matters is what feels best for you. the range i go to in Moraine has a deal where you pay like $25 and you get to use all the different pistols they have there for rent (price does not include ammo of course). i would suggest looking into something like that so you could really "play the field" so to speak.


----------

